# Problem mit der connection [timeout]



## Dreameeer (28. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe seit ca 3 Tagen ein Problem mit meinem Linux VPS und ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Mein Linux System ist "Debian 7 (Wheezy)".

Das Problem ist das ich nach einiger Zeit aus meinen Protocollen [SSH, FTP] geworfen werde.
Die Error Nachricht ist wie folgt:

"Network error: Software caused connection abort"

Natürlich habe ich zuvor diesen Fehler gegoogelt jedoch (mMn.) ohne erfolg.
Ich kenne mich leider nicht wirklich mit Linux aus und deswegen ebenfalls nicht mit den Logs,
ich habe einfach mal alle Logs grob durchsucht habe aber so nichts gefunden das mir so weiterhelfen könnte.

Anzumerken ist jedoch auch das auch wenn ich aus den Protokollen geworfen werde [SSH/FTP] funktioniert der Rest auf dem Server immer noch [Teamspeak / Homepage]

Benutzte Software:
SSH:
Putty, mRemoteNG

FTP:
FileZilla, WinSCP

Ich hoffe hier gibt es jemanden der mir dabei helfen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ich


----------



## sheel (28. März 2016)

Hi

passiert das, während du etwas machst, oder im Leerlauf?
Im Leerlauf ist es normal (und gut so).


----------



## Dreameeer (28. März 2016)

in FTP auch wenn ich etwas mache bricht die Verbindung ab [Daten die ich dann rüber sende kommen dann auch nicht mehr an]
in SSH wenn ich nicht mehr mache.

jedoch war das früher bei mir nicht so und nun auf einmal passiert es ...
kann man da nicht eventuell etwas an der Zeit machen?


----------



## sheel (28. März 2016)

SSH:
Welche Clientsoftware ist im Einsatz?
Putty? SSH im Linux-Terminal? ...?

FTP:
Ist der Server ProFTPd oder...?


----------



## Dreameeer (28. März 2016)

Hatte ja schon geschrieben zu SSH:
Putty, mRemoteNG

Und ProFTPd ist ebenfalls drauf:
sowei ich weiß im dauerhaften modus (also nicht initd)


----------



## sheel (28. März 2016)

Dreameeer hat gesagt.:


> Hatte ja schon geschrieben


Sorry, hatte das schon wieder vergessen gehabt 

In Putty, Menüpunkt Connection: Stell die "Seconds between keepalives" von 0 auf zB. 30

ProFTPd: /etc/proftpd.conf:
TimeoutNoTransfer raufsetzen
(es ist zwar Transfer, aber da gibts verschiedene Problemquellen)
Dann noch "service proftpd restart"


----------

